# Teams Want To Trade For Finley



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

<b>By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

Since news broke of a provision in the NBA's new collective bargaining agreement that allows a team to waive a player and be relieved of his luxury-tax burden, the Mavericks have been flooded with inquiries about Michael Finley. 

The bottom line is unlikely to change – Finley in all probability has played his last game as a Maverick. 

But the mechanism for his departure could change. While the possibility still exists that the Mavericks could use the "amnesty" clause in the new CBA, president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said they also have been approached with trade possibilities that could accomplish the same thing: provide financial relieve for the team, as well as the bonus of acquiring an asset in return. 

"Our first choice would be to keep Fin in a Mavericks uniform until he retires," Nelson said. "But as we run through the creative options, there seems to be less and less prospect of that happening. We have heard from a lot of people." </b>

It looks like there is actually an optiion of trade for the Mavs when it comes to Michael Finley. This is the best news possible for a couple of reasons.

1) Take the contract of Finley off the Mavs hands totally.

2) The Mavs would actually get something in return probably PF/Center help.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Good luck finding a team that is giving something back in return that is both worth while and matches his salary. I believe is due over 15 million next season?, that makes it rough to do numbers wise.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If you had a look at some of the trades they suggested, we'd be getting junk in return



> • Indiana could package the contract of Reggie Miller, who has announced his retirement, or Scot Pollard with Austin Croshere and get in the range of Finley's contract. • Miami has Eddie Jones, whose contract ($30 million for two years) is similar to Finley's, but one year shorter.
> 
> If the Bulls want to bring back the hometown hero, they could package Antonio Davis and Eric Piatkowski.


Interesting, Eddie Jones could be a nice possibility off the bench


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Eddie Jones was the only name in their I see a chance of happening but Miami might want to keep him just because all he has been through with the Heat. 

Maybe the Knicks would be willing to trade? Tim Thomas's deal is up at the end of the season.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Obviously trading Finley would be better than letting him go if we could get something in return. However one of the benefits of letting him go was that we are forced to go a different direction and unless that person we trade him for helps us get in the different direction (more defense) than I would not just do it for the sake of doing it. The guy we get in return must be a good defensive player.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

It would obviously be great for Dallas to trade him, but I have a hard time believing any team would want to take on $51 million over three seasons for a player that is in decline, even though he'd still be effective, especially considering there is a decent chance they could sign him for a lot cheaper if Dallas winds up waiving him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

He's vastly overpaid, so the chances that Dallas gets something of good value in return aren't good.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If the goal is cap relief the best option would be to cut him and hold on to KVH and let him walk at the end of the 06 season. 

Personally I'd say **** cap room and see what talent I could get for either player but like Koko said the talent we get probably won't be worth it. More than likely we'd end up with a different overpaid player with less talent than Fin dog.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

This may be a bit interesting .....

Portland has Nick Van Exel who's contract of 12.75 million for this season is *NON-GURANTEED* which means whichever team holds his contract can waive him....Obligation free. Not more money owed to him, no cap counting against him, no luxury tax....Nothing.

Now under the new CBA a NVE for Finley straight up deal actually works. Portland could certainly use a player like finley to Mentor Martell Webster.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Schilly said:


> This may be a bit interesting .....
> 
> Portland has Nick Van Exel who's contract of 12.75 million for this season is *NON-GURANTEED* which means whichever team holds his contract can waive him....Obligation free. Not more money owed to him, no cap counting against him, no luxury tax....Nothing.
> 
> Now under the new CBA a NVE for Finley straight up deal actually works. Portland could certainly use a player like finley to Mentor Martell Webster.


 And then Portland could later Axe Finley.... 

The Mavs would more than likely keep NVE for his bench scoring like they did when he ripped appart the Blazers a few years back in the playoffs.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Schilly said:


> This may be a bit interesting .....
> 
> Portland has Nick Van Exel who's contract of 12.75 million for this season is *NON-GURANTEED* which means whichever team holds his contract can waive him....Obligation free. Not more money owed to him, no cap counting against him, no luxury tax....Nothing.
> 
> Now under the new CBA a NVE for Finley straight up deal actually works. Portland could certainly use a player like finley to Mentor Martell Webster.


If Portland had an interest in this deal then the Mavs should do it in a second. This would save the team 102 mil instead of the 51 mil by releasing him. I would release NVE and not pay his 12.75 mil as well. Not that I would not like to have Nick as another option (3rd PG) instead of someone like Darrell Armstrong but not at nearly 13 million.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers forums' thread


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

They can try to trade Finely but I doubt they get any interested teams. So must likely we just dump him with the new CBA and buy him out.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

kamego said:


> Good luck finding a team that is giving something back in return that is both worth while and matches his salary. I believe is due over 15 million next season?, that makes it rough to do numbers wise.


see the problem is that hes not that bad of a player its just that hes not worth 15 mil


----------

